# Frida and Isa in a DogShow... Success!



## hasta (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh my god, what a weekend we had! I want to share pieces of that with you.

Frida had her second birthday (with cakes and gifts) on friday, what means that she also became finally old enough to finish her Finnish Champion's -title. And she did it instantly on sunday, so now we have a new show champion here! I'm still constantly similing and laughing whenever I even look at Frida... She did most of the job in the ring acting like a queen.

We took some photos after the ring, off course:

Here's Frida posing









But then there was even more to joy about -our dear little Isa the miniature! Isa did her official show debute at the age of nine months and two days also on sunday, and she went straight Best of Breed and got her first CC!!! Incredible! 
Isa was so fun to be with in the ring -she did everything like she owned the whole place, even thou we hadn't done ANY practising with her. She's just so natural, and full of joy when she gets a chance to perform. 

And off course, some pics of Isa too:

Isa standing prettily 









And moving









Woah!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Frida and Isa :dance::first:, they are absolutely gorgeous. What a fabulous weekend :smile:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Victory is yours!!!!! YA!!!!!!! Congrats to all of you! Your dogs are so beautiful, it makes me want to cry every time I see them! WOW! The pics you take are wonderful like Spoospirit and Jestersmom! So envious LOL!!! I have to ask is Isa an oversized mini? What size limits are in Finland? Just asking because I was looking on The Kennel Club site and they have toys up to 11in instead of 10 and well, I didn't look at the mini standard for them, but is she 15? She looks tall in the pics VERY gorgeous!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

They are just BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## hasta (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for your congrats and compliments. 

Isa is actually a VERY small miniature. Here in Finland poodles are shared to four different sizes:
toys (under 11 inch, and we also have a minimum size but I dont remember it) 
dwarfs (from 11 to approx. 14)
miniatures (14 to 18) 
standards (18 to 24 inch)

Isa is just a little bit over fourteen inches (36,5 in centimeters as the minimum size for miniature is 35 cm) so she is quite tiny.  Isas father is from dwarf lines, so that will propably explain her smaller size.


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, great job Isla and Frida!! They both are gorgeous dogs, and look extremely happy!!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations.
They are breathtaking.
I LOVE the coat on the little one...the short back...never seen that before.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

hasta said:


> Thanks for your congrats and compliments.
> 
> Isa is actually a VERY small miniature. Here in Finland poodles are shared to four different sizes:
> toys (under 11 inch, and we also have a minimum size but I dont remember it)
> ...


WOW! I wish they would use those size standards here! I had a beautiful mini names Gracie that outgrew her mini class but by AKC standards she was to short to gain real points as a standard at 17 1/2 in! I like the mini's on the larger size but they can not go in the ring here when they are that tall, they would be measured and excused. That explains why she looks so big to me though lol, here mini's max out at 15 in. so she would be a large mini here. Thank you for the info.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats, how excited you must be! Truely no other feeling in the world like completing a title on your dog  

As always they are so lovely, I hope my Saleen grows up to be half as pretty as they are, she'd be really something then


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Congrats! The are both gorgeous. You should be very proud.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Major Congrats!!!! I can well imagine you must be smiling a whole lot right now. They are both gorgeous girls! Funny, Isa looks almost as cleared as Freda and Isa is so much younger, interesting on how some clear so much faster than others.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Huge congratulations to you, Frida and Isa, you should be very proud!!! Your girls are just stunning!!! Oh how I want a silver....sigh. 

Do all the dogs in Europe have to be two years old to get their championship?? I think it's a great rule as at the age of two you have a fully grown adult, filled out and all.


----------



## hasta (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you all, again.  Yes, I'm more proud at the moment than ever about anything. Frida is my very first "showdog" (I hate that term) so that makes this even sweeter!

^
I guess that the age-thing is the same all over Europe, but there are differences between the countries for example in the number of CC's needed for the title.
And I agree, this is a really nice rule.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Your dogs are just beautiful. It is obvious from your pictures that these sweeties love to do what they do best, and that being "SHOW OFF", and they both really seemed to do this real well. Congratulations............


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Congratulations!*

I know you must have put a lot of hard work into showing them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations on your success with the dogs! They are stunning. I hope our Grace clears near to something like them. 
_


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations! Beautiful dogs love the color!


----------



## hasta (Feb 25, 2009)

And running in the ring continues... Now we have a new Estonian Champion here also! :first:









"Do I have to pose with this stupid rozette if I don't want to?"

We travelled to the Estonian Poodle Clubs main specialty show, and Frida did her thing again: Excellent in quality, Best open class bitch, BB1, CC and BOB. 

There were surprisingly also two silver American imports in the ring: Dawin Out Of The Shadows and Bar-None Corps Consulaire Calie. It was amazing to see those two "in nature"! It's not very usual to see real American-bred dogs around here.

Little Isa the miniature was abroad too, handled by her breeder: Isa participated in two shows, won the junior class both days and gained two junior-CC's (so we have only one CC to go for the Estonian Junior Champion's -title, as three is needed). She also got the Estonian Junior Winner (EE JW-09) -title and was BB-4 at the specialty and BB-3 at the Winner -Show.

Frida did also her debute in the champion class here in Finland, and went again BOB with CACIB.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow that's wonderful!! congratulations on all the wins!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! They are so beautiful I have enjoyed following them and am looking forward to seeing more of them!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful!!! as always!


----------

